# Sunwayman V11R révolution & AP-05 review (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 / 1 x AA w/ext.)



## turboBB (Apr 6, 2012)

"You say you want a revolution..." begins the lyrics to the 1968 Beatles hit "Revolution"; well I think Sunwayman created one when they first introduced their revolutionary Variable Magnetic Control System (MCS) (basically the exact phrase I uttered in my V60C review). The V11R révolution is the latest evolution of their 1 x 16340 sized lights using the MCS. Let's see what it has in store for us shall we?

*MFG SPECS* 
MSRP: $95 USD
● CREE XM-L U2 LED, with a lifetime of up to 50,000 hours;
● Digital Sensor Magnetic Control system, Infinite Variable Output Switch
- slightly twist the Rotator Ring from left to right for Min to Max output
- Turbo Mode: 500 Lumens (uses one 16340 battery to drive, runtime 25min; 
CAUTION: Do not run the light continuously at turbo mode for more than 5 minutes.)
- Max: 190 Lumens (1.5hrs)
- Min: 1 Lumen (35hrs)
● Constant current circuit, constant output
● Effective range of 130 meters
● Uses one single CR123A Lithium battery or RCR123A, 16340 battery
● Working voltage: 0.9~4.2V
● High quality OP reflector maintains great throw distance and spread with an ideal beam pattern
● Dimensions: 84mm (length) x 23mm (head diameter)
● Weight: 49g（battery excluded）
● Aerospace-grade aluminum alloy
● Military Specification Type III- hard anodized body
● Waterproof, in accordance with IPX-8 standard
● Ultra-clear tempered glass lens resists scratches and impacts
● Tactical forward click switch with momentary on
● Tail stand capable- can be used as a candle
● Accessories: Clip, O-ring, lanyard, holster


*PACKAGING & CONTENTS
*The V11R and AP-05 come in the standard cardboard box w/plastic cut-out window that is nearly ubiquotous for flashlight packaging:









Both the V11R and AP-05 each came w/ 2 x clear O-rings each while the V11R additionally included:
- clip
- lanyard
- user manual, warranty card & mini product pamphlet






*[NEW 4/19: *Incidentally, the packaging makes a great standalone display case with the V11R providing the illumination: 


 

 

*]* 


*DESIGN & FEATURES
*As mentioned in the intro, the V11R is an evolution of their pint-sized lights featuring the variable MCS which was first introduced on the V10R in its XP-G form. The color is now more greenish/olive:



Note: V10A shown but it is the exact same design as the V10R just w/an elongated battery tube to accomodate AA/14500 cells.

Of course it's now endowed with the latest and arguably greatest CREE LED in the form of an XM-L U2:


 


V11R on left and V10A on right in all pics
 
There are no longer any laser etchings on the bezel, however the two cooling fins remain unchanged:


 



In what is perhaps the most notable difference aside from the use of an XM-L (which the V10R eventually received as well albeit in T6 bin), is the MC ring itself:




The textured ring style replaces the distinctly machined design of the V10R's ring and was first featured on the V20C but implemented a little differently in that it only controls the output and doesn't turn the light on/off.

There is a flat surface on the ring w/an arrow indicator which if you're unfamiliar with it, doesn't have any detents like on its smaller brother (M11R aka Mr. Elfin). It rotates smoothly from Min to Max as indicated by the increasing output line: 


 



The ring is slightly shorter than the previous one but due to the textured surface provides good grip andthe space allotment aft of the ring is the same thus keeping the overall head size identical:




This now brings us to the body, in which case, gone are the milled grooves that adorned a predominant portion and replaced by the same textured surface found on the ring:


 



Two of the four "flat" suraces that were dominated by the fluted oblong channels design elements have now been left unmilled. Prominently displayed in its place are laser etchings of the company name and logo on one side and the model name/number on the other:


 



The removable clip and its corresponding mounting point has also been redesigned as well:


 



The clip attachment is now much thicker and holds very firmly so that the light doesn't spin as easily: 


 



The end of the V11R features three triangular tailcap guards as opposed to the completely flat circular rim:


 


It does allow tailstanding even if a bit unsteadily.

And finally we get to the part that has created quite a stir on the forum lately, the tailcap (but more on that in the Fit and Finish section):


 


It's a metaillic "button" type that replaces the well received rubber one. The logo is now laser etched rather than molded in and the retaining ring is different as well (even to the V10R Ti version). And that completes the walk-thru of the evolution of the design changes from the venerable V10 series. 

What hasn't changed though is Sunwayman's continued use of double-sided AR coating on their lens:


 

 
Here's the interesting bit, the coating has changed and is now optimized to reduce the reflection of the middle of the visible wavelength (400nm-700nm) which is 550nm and yellowish green in nature. This is why when you look at the coating, you don't see any reflections in that range but rather the corresponding wavelength it doesn't cancel thus the purple hue.

The following three pics illustrate in order: Non-AR coated lens on WK25B | AR-coating on V10A | AR-coating on V11R (exposure locked on manual WB):


 

 


Notice how you are progressively better able to see the reflector with the V11R being most visible? Although this is the outside of the lights, the same is happening on the inside of the lens in that less light is being reflected and thus transmitted out the lens. Total bump in output is generally negligible and while I don't know the specifics for this implementation the typical averarge is anwhere from 1-9% between coated vs. non-coated (but also depends on the material being coated). However, for enthusiasts looking for every last lumen from their lights, this was a nice plus! However, based on what I've read, most AR coatings are easily smudged/scratched so take care never to wipe the lens when dry nor to use any harsh cleaners (best to use a dedicated AR cleaning liquid found in most optical places).

The XM-L is perfectly centered and not by happanstance either as it sits in a dedicated mold of which a lip in the base of the reflector slots into: 


 

 



The LED is recessed in the mold and thus the base of the reflector does not sit on the same plane but rather a little taller than it as can be seen in this angled shot: 



This is the same case with the M11R and V10R Ti+ as well. I assume the reasoning is to maintain some throw given the use of an OP reflector and the relatively wide beam angle of the XM-L as the reflector isn't all that deep.

The V11R is able to accomodate my shortest cell (Tenergy LiFePO4 @ 33.7mm) as well as longest (XTAR 16340 @ 35.4mm):


 

 
The longer cell does tend to put additional upward stress on the threads when removing the head thus it's recommended to apply counter pressure to reduce the likelihood of any thread damage.

I forgot, one more thing that is different, albeit I don't think it's specific to the transition from the V10 series, is that the lanyard is now black (I personally preferred the olive ones included w/my V10A and V10R Ti): 




While there is decent clearance between the mounting hole and tailcap, dings/scratches are possible to either from certain angles so those destined to let their V11R's be shelf-queens, be forewarned!


 

 



The included holster is outstanding and of a style I particularly like ever since I first experienced it w/my LD10 as in addition to the standard belt loop (which is great when you absolutely need to ensure it doesn't accidentally unfasten) there is also an additional velcro flap for those times when easy mounting/removal is required:




I deliberately stuck a cell into the belt loop to allow easy distinction between the two.

Having the clip installed would mean that the V11R must be inserted bezel down, but regardless of which way it's inserted, there is ample room since it was designed to accomodate the V11R w/the AP-05 extender installed:


 

 



I didn't have the AP-05 at the time this pic was taken but used the V10R Ti+ w/ext:



Of note though is that this isn't the same holster supplied w/the M11R, there is no elastic band between the front/back sides as can be seen in pic above.


*SIZE & HANDLING*





L to R: XTAR 16340 | Zebralight SC30 | XTAR WK21 | Sunwayman M11R Mr. Elfin | Sunwayman V10R Ti | Sunwayman V11R révolution | SureFire E1E | Sunwayman V10A | Eneloop XX AA

With AP-05 AA extender:



L to R: Eneloop AA | Fenix LD10 | Sunwayman V10R Ti+ w/AA ext. | Sunwayman V11R révolution | Sunwayman V10A | XTAR WK25B | ICON Link | Jetbeam RRT-0 R2 w/AA ext. | RediLast 3100

While not the smallest light in their lineup, the V11R is still reasonably compact for a 1xCR123A sized light. It may however be an issue for those w/larger hands. FWIW, here's how it looks in my medium-sized hand w/an overand grip:




If output control is desired though, one must then flick the light to an underhand grip:


 



I found the best grip when being used this way is by placing my middle finger around the curved tip of the clip:


 


By shifting the grip to the index finger, it provides additional stability when operating the ring w/just my thumb.

*[NEW 4/19: *If the light is a bit on the short side, one may consider getting the AP-05 extender:



It was designed to be compatible with both the V1x and M1x series (see replies #'s 25 & 27 down below for pics).*]* 



 

 


It features the same color/design and allows the V11R to accomodate AA's as well as 14500-sized cells when installed. A nice touch is that there is a bevel around the ID of the tube (mid pic) to allow easy insertion of the cells without catching them on an angle.

I measured the ID to be 14.7mm: 


 


NOTE: In first pic, that is a light blue colored Eneloop, thus the white crescent you see is actually the gap and not of the cell itself.

I was however able to induce a rattle w/the shorter Alkaline's (albeit I had to shake vigorously) but not so w/a longer UF 14500 as it's held pretty firmly in place by the rear tail spring. Regardless though, it's too small to accomodate a 16mm diam cell:


 

 


L to R: XTAR 16340 sitting on top of AP-05 | the cell "trapped" between body and extender | close up for clarification

The reason I mention this is that the V11R can actually accomodate a 17mm diam cell (although it's a VERY tight fit):



If one were so inclined, the AP-05 could possibly be bored to accomodate a 17500 cell (shown above) for a nice boost in capacity while retaining the same size.

With that all said, here are handshots of the V11R w/AP-05:
*





] *

Speaking of the ring, it has about 140 deg. of travel from min to max so it will likely take at least two twists to complete although there isn't a huge transition in brightness in the last 25 deg. of travel or so (as confirmed on my light meter which I will graph later).

As I had mentioned in a reply down below, while momentary use is easily engaged, the switch does take a fair amount of force to fully depress (again more in the Fit & Finish section). 


*FIT & FINISH
*Overall, the V11R features typical Sunwayman quality which is outstanding. The anodizing is flawless and there were none missing between the crevices, fluted channels or corners:


 

 

 

While the ano between the head and extender match precisely, there is just a tiny hint of mismatch between them and the body but you REALLY need to be looking for it:



The areas between the fins on my sample are also slightly lighter which is highlighted by the intentional use of flash.

The ring rotates smoothly with just the right amount of friction and unlike the EYE30, the viscosity is not really affected by temperature (hotter = less friction and colder = increased friction). This is important as you'll need to consider the type of grease used on the threads between the head/body (and optionally the extender). If it's too thin, the friction from operating the control ring may inadvertently loosen the head when going to max and potentially cutting out the light at a critical moment.

There is a slight gap between the head/body that I is not as noticeable on the V10A and non-existent on the V10R Ti+:



Gaps shouldn't be a big deal since they are part of manufacturing tolerances, however given the o-ring sits right behind it, the grease applied will cause gunk to stick to it.

The laser etchings are relatively nice and sharp w/no blotchiness:


 

 



The clip is now done in an onyx finish which should hold up better than the pervious versions which were painted:




So that brings us to that tail switch. As I've replied below (#12), the switch is a bit firm when depressing fully and I feel this is caused by the split spacer which is just a tad too thick. There is also the matter that the metal button grinds against the retaining ring when the button is not pressed squarely in the center. However, it seems that Sunwayman has acknowledged these issues and will be shipping new V11R's with the rubber tailcap cover installed by default and providing the metal one as a spare. There are some new pics on the V11R product page indicating this on their site (reviewers are not allowed to link to mfg site so please visit their site directly).

They will also be shipping spare rubber tailcaps covers to dealers so existing owners should reach out to their place of purchase for these.*]*


*MEASURED PERFORMANCE*
As part of a new standard for my reviews, I measure the performance on my PVC LMD by first calibrating the sensor's positon w/a Xeno G10v2 (immediately perfectly regulated in med. mode). All readings taken @31 seconds (to conform w/ANSI FL) and ambient temp of 75F (24C).

EDIT: I retook all measurements of different batteries at the same time for consistency and also because the first time around, the bats were not all fully charged.

*TURBO*
*AW16340 @ 5 seconds - 636lms | AW16340 @ 31 seconds - 600lms | AWIMR - 537lms *


 

 

 
Note: Exposure not locked in thes pics.

*MAX*
*LiFePO4 - 257lms | SF123A - 216lms *


 



*ENLP XX - 191lms | ENLP - 183lms *


 


Glad to see that Sunwayman continues to be conservative or on the mark w/their output rating.


*BEAMSHOTS
Beam angle
*[to come]

*Indoors (5m)*
AW16340 Turbo


 

 



AWIMR Turbo


 

 



TNGY LiFePO4 Max


 

 



SF123 Max


 

 



ENLP XX AA High


 

 


For details of the above indoor shots and comparo vs. many other lights, please check Epic Indoor Shots Trilogy

*Whitewall Hunting
*Exposure settings clockwise from top left: 1/25, 1/100, 1/800, 1/1600 @ f2.9 on AWB (light is ~.4m to wall / camera ~.59m):












*RUNTIME & BATTERY CONSIDERATIONS*
The relevant battery stats are provided above each runtime graph along with: 
- Voltage of the battery at the start and end of the test
- Current draw as taken right before the test
- Actual runtime using ANSI FL1 (first in HR and then in M so for the AW 16340 read this as .4hrs _OR_ 23min)
- Also for Turbo/High, captured the temperature: ambient, the head at start and the max it reached (fan was used for all bats)








As with the beamshots, given the broad voltage range the V11R can accomodate, I've tested most battery types in my possession. I may continue to flesh this out but for now it covers Primary, NiMh, LiFePO4 & LiIon's (ICR & IMR).

*Primary cells
*The most obvious story here is that the circuit was designed for near perfect regulation running on primary cells (maroon line) if that is of primary concern (no pun intended... ) to you and Turbo mode is not necessary then that should be your battery of choice. Of note is that the cell I used was used briefly for other testing so is not completely brand new, but even so, I was able to exceed the quoted runtime of 1.5hrs. The temperature rise as output was decreasing is attributable to the light attempting to remain in regulation and boosting (increasing current draw) as voltage started to drop.

*LiIon's
*ICR's and IMR's should be your choice if all out performance is desired w/no regard to runtime. The AW16340 gave the best output and my unit drew 1.9A so any cell capable of this discharge current would suffice. However, what was curious though towards the end of the run, the light abruptly shut off and didn't invoke the low voltage warning (blinking) like with all the other cells. I'll retest in the future as time allows but would like to hear back from others if they are able to invoke the low voltage warning on LiCo's (ICR's).

My IMR's have gone through many deep discharge cycles so perhaps are not performing to spec. Given the current draw, I had anticipated them to perform better but they were bested by their cobalt-containing cousins.

*LiFePO4's 
*This most closely mimics a primary cell other than for the capacity/runtime. The nominal voltage of this cell is around 3.3/3.2v and will slowly drop in output until it hits that magical sweetspot this circuit was regulated for which is the primary cell. Actually all 3 LiIon cells do but given I normally truncate my runtime charts by the minute that detail is lost. To expound, here is the chart untruncated and w/the temp and non-LiIon cells dropped:



As you can now see, even the AW will try to stay in perfect regulation before shutting off. The wiggly lines at the end of the IMR & LiFePO4 runs is from the blinking due to the low voltage warning. Also, now you can also clearly see that regardless of the cell used, the circuit will try to boost at the very end as voltage is dropping thus supporting my theory re: the temp rise for the primary cell. Again, all of this detail is lost in truncation hence I'm such a stickler for capturing data by the second (which is why I continued to be frustrated by the 10k logging limit of the HD450 and once got into a friendly debate w/a fellow member about the merits of capturing by the second... no names, but he knows who he is... )

*NiMh*
Although not nearly as good regulation as a primary cell, it's not bad either and with a roughly 20-30% penalty in both output and runtime on the ENLP XX on just slightly more than that w/the standard ENLP. Of note though is that the current draw for both were around 2A so care should be taken to use cells capable of such discharge rate. The low voltage for both cells kicked in at just about .9V (check end voltage) so this is a nice touch to help prevent overdischarging the cells.

Hopefully this will come in handy in helping you make your battery choice decisions based on your needs and application.


*INITIAL CONCLUSION
*The V11R offers a nice bump in output on LiIon's over it's XP-G based predecessors. While the change in style will be totally dependent on one's taste, my personal take is that I like this new styling better. The tailcap of course remains the achilles heel and I feel that perahps an electronic switch would've made more sense here but it's being sorted out by Sunwayman in which case, I will post updates once I know the full details. For now, here are my initial feelings:

*turboBB-licious
*- insane ANSI output for such a tiny form factor that were limited to mostly customized lights just a year ago
- MCS whle perhaps no longer revoluationary, still offers a no-brainer UI that anyone can pick up and use 
- accepts broad voltage range and thus great range of battery types (especially w/AP-05 extender)
- perfect flat regulation on primaries
- superb holster that has both belt loop and quick-release velcro type
- typical Sunwayman quality (other than the tailcap)

*turboBB-cautious
*- yes, that tailcap button grinding and stiffness (as per update above new V11R's will have rubber tailcap installed by default)
- slight gap between head and body may accumulate crud on the o-ring so care should be taken to clean it every so often to remove any potential abrasives

*turboBB-wishes
*- resolution to tailcap issue using the metal button (greasing it up and some constant use has helped greatly on my sample but it still does grind a little)

V11R Album



=======
Disclosure: V11R révolution & AP-05 extender provided by Battery Junction for review


----------



## turboBB (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Looks like the original thread got lost in DB errors. I've reposted and added size comparo. 

I was a bit skeptical re: the output for such a small size factor thus wanted to post up the measurements first. Glad to see Sunwayman continues to be conservate or on the mark w/their output ratings. However as the V11R isn't regulated, it won't hold that output for long.

Again, literally just got this but will flesh out over the weekend.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## BadBulb4U (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Thanks for the review so far. I am looking forward to more. I have the Sunwayman V10R Ti, which I really like and think I am going to get this one too.


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Looking forward to the rest of the review. Also interested in your opinion about the tint.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

very cool, good work. i'm looking forward to the rest (and as e1sbaer said, tint judgments from you would be cool too!)


----------



## orbital (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

+

Sunwayman, this subtle hint is for you.


Neutral XP-G


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Can you test the brightness on an IMR 16340? My recollection is the V10R pulled more amps and was noticeably brighter with an IMR 16340 compared to a protected ICR 16340. I'm wondering how bright the V11R is on an IMR cell.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

All, Indoor 5m shots added. Given the broad voltage range, I've covered most battery types that it can accomodate.

@BadBulb4U - Thx! Be sure to check out Pt2 of my indoor shots so you can compare the V11R's beam to the V10R's.

@e1sbaer & tobrien - with the 5m indoor shots, I try to color correct them to what my eyes see but thus far, it seems the Panny FZ150 applies a little extra magenta shift. However, overall the indoor shots are pretty close to real life. In consideratoin that it's a U2 bin, it's definitely not as green as when they were first released but you can detect very subtle traces of it. And as seems to be common w/the XM-L LED's, the dead center of the hot spot is just slightly darker than the coronoa but again, only really noticeable while white wall hunting. I'll be covering the tint in depth as I flesh out this review.


@orbital subtle indeed! lol ;o)

@Fireclaw18 - didn't check the current draw on this yet but as w/the M11R, the two actually do better on the non-IMR AW's. My IMR's have gone through a fair bit of deep cycles so perahps they're bad. I'll redo the tests when I get new IMR's in but thus far, they slightly underperform the standard AW 16340's. Unlike the M11R however, the V11R performs better on LiFePO4's than primaries.


----------



## e1sbaer (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

And how do you like the stiffness of the switch?


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*



e1sbaer said:


> And how do you like the stiffness of the switch?



+1

Also curious on your opinion of the switch.

-Bobby


----------



## Racer (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*



nakahoshi said:


> +1
> 
> Also curious on your opinion of the switch.
> 
> -Bobby



+1, also curious.

Also, great job as always turboBB.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

I'll be doing a deep dive on the switch but as quick feedback; it's a little stiff for my liking and does require a fair amount of force to engage (especially as you reach near the very end of the "press"), however, momentary use is still easy to engage. 

On a side note, I have not tested output on the ENLP AA XX nor the SF123, however in taking a second look at the shots today, to my eyes, it looks like the ENLP XX AA is brighter. This is confirmed by the file size of the photos (as a poor man's brightness comparison, check the file size of your pics, the more white there is the larger the file size will be, however, both shots must be done in identical matter and the beam must be centered in exact same location).

I'll be doing output measurements on all bats but just wondering if anyone noticed that as well?

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## turboBB (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Detailed runtime and battery considerations now posted. I was wrong re: the ENLP XX being brighter.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

White wall shots and runtime on regular Eneloop added. I also broke apart the High runtime chart from Turbo as it was getting a bit cluttered w/the amount of cells involved.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Nice job Tim!


----------



## turboBB (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Thx TEEJ!

All, I've grabbed most of the pics needed for this review but don't have time to post them just yet. I know quite a few of you have been pining for them so you can check out the album here:
http://razzi.me/albums/12292-sunwayman-v11r-revolution

As a quick update on the tailcap issue, yes, my sample as well as the V10R Ti+ I just got grinds as well.  Grease doesn't really help. I'm checking in w/Sunwayman re: this and will post my updates as soon as I hear from them.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Would you happen to have access to a V10R XM-L with a 16340, and test that side by side with the V11R also using a 16340? I'd really like to see the light output side by side to see if there is a noticeable difference between 460-ish lumens and 500-ish lumens from them. That, and I'd be interested to hear about any changes in the light color tint, if any.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Sunwayman V11R révolution (XM-L U2 | 1 x 16340 or 1 x AA w/ext.) Review*

Unf. I don't have a V10R XM-L, however given neither are regulated on Turbo you'd be hard pressed to see the difference of 40 lumens in real world application a short period after turn-on. At best, it'd be very subtle. 

As for tint, that can be different between each light even for ones in the same series and is dependent on many factors (but chief amongst them the amount of yellow phosphor coating applied). There will always be a tint lottery unless a manufacturer explicitly tests each light and picks only a specific tint and by that I don't mean simply looking at a bin that states 1C and accepting that as cool white, I mean actually looking at the output and verifying the tint. Aside from perhaps a handful of custom crafters (and usually only when explictily requested) I'm not aware of any mfg's that actually do this.

If I do happen to come upon a V10R, I'll post pics of the differences then.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## hazna (Apr 12, 2012)

nice review, thanks for the hard work!


----------



## turboBB (Apr 13, 2012)

Thx!

Also, bunch of new material added (namely Design & Features section). Slowly chruning through this one and will be adding more soon.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 13, 2012)

Another excellent review. Thanks a lot for your time & effort. Tim! :thumbsup:
It looks very cool & nice EDC light. Could you tell me which EDC you prefer between M11R & V11R? 

KyeongHo


----------



## turboBB (Apr 14, 2012)

Thx KH! It's hard to say because for output and the variable control, the V11R wins hands down but for size/usability (ie: no flipping the light after tail clicking in order to adjust output), I'd pick the M11R. I haven't carried either long enough to say for sure but let's say between the two of them, I have finally replaced my longtime EDC (ZL SC30). 

Also, if you've seen one, you've seen 'em all...  besides don't they all look the same after a while?


----------



## turboBB (Apr 17, 2012)

All,

I've pretty much wrapped up this review, just little bits left but the key parts of my review including my Initial Conclusion are now posted (search NEW).

As for the tail cap issue, to recap from my review: "Sunwayman will be shipping new V11R's with the rubber tailcap cover installed by default and providing the metal one as a spare. There are some new pics on the V11R product page indicating this on their site (reviewers are not allowed to link to mfg site so please visit their site directly).

They will also be shipping spare rubber tailcaps covers to dealers so existing owners should reach out to their place of purchase for these."

I'm on the hunt for quality 14500's and new 16340's (both ICR and IMR) and will repost runtimes whenever I get those.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## kosPap (Apr 18, 2012)

TurboBB

Am I right to assume that the AP05 extender will fit the M10 & M11 series too? Can you test it?
TNX, Kostas


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, It fits 








kosPap said:


> TurboBB
> 
> Am I right to assume that the AP05 extender will fit the M10 & M11 series too? Can you test it?
> TNX, Kostas


----------



## tobrien (Apr 18, 2012)

turbo, do you wanna borrow my practically brand spanking new V10A (XM-L) to compare them? you helped me out big time with selling me the titanium 4sevens light, so you're 100% welcome to borrow my V10A for this review to compare if the difference is worth it and anything else


----------



## turboBB (Apr 19, 2012)

Added some new pics re: packaging  and some other stuff (search 4/19).

@tobrien, thx a lot for the kind offer but I may potentially get a V10R so let's hold off for now (I'll be in contact should that change but thanks again!)

@kosPap, sorry for the late reply but as nakahoshi already confirmed, yes, it's compatible. Here it is on Mr. Elfin:




Cheers,
Tim


----------



## tobrien (Apr 19, 2012)

no problem buddy! let me know if that does change though


----------



## kosPap (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks...more money to spend!


----------



## borealis (Apr 29, 2012)

Could anyone please tell me how much the AP-05 extender weighs? TIA.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 29, 2012)

i use E2L bored tube on my V10R Ti+ to get extra runtime with AW17670 cell - ugly but it works.


----------



## turboBB (Apr 29, 2012)

borealis said:


> Could anyone please tell me how much the AP-05 extender weighs? TIA.



It's 9.2g (.32oz)


Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Teobaldo (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review, it did that me to decide to buy it.

This is a wonderful EDC flashlight and the extensor tube it expands its energy source to many other alternatives.

I have been doing some duration tests and, to average power, with Tenergy batteries of 900 mAh gives me 4 hours of use. Now I am testing with TrustFire of 880 mAh and still works without problems (almost 3 hours). In the two first tests the flashlight was heated a little and I decided to descend a little the power; now itself is not heated. The duration of the battery was also different the first time.

Tests apart, is a marvelous flashlight that will leave to test in the helmet of my mountain bike as soon as to stop raining (Sunday I will rise a hill with a friend to use our flashlights).

Thanks again.


----------



## biglights (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice review :twothumbs


----------



## benji.hi (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been lusting over this light for the self imposed mandatory 10 day "don't go nuts and buy every shinny thing you see" waiting period!

Got to say, I've read a lot of reviews here and elsewhere, but this light seems to be the ideal medium weigh EDC in mid 2012!

I'll be sure to report back after a few weeks to say if this light is great, wonderful, or just plain fabulous! (bias? me?)


----------



## turboBB (Jun 29, 2012)

Thx guys!

@teobaldo - would love to see some pics from your ride if you have any to share.

@benji.hi - welcome to CPF! Congrats on the pick up and do report back your impressions.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## benji.hi (Jul 11, 2012)

I received mine from HKequipment yesterday.
Sorry to say, but out of the box my first impressions where fairly negative for a light this price. :mecry:
The BIG issue was that the light was stuck always on! I could click the tail switch as much as I liked and the light just stayed on.
After trying all possible forms of batteries(I got the extender) I decided It must be the (rubber) switch. If I followed the manual I should now return it to the dealer! 
Instead I thought I'd try to change the switch for the metal one and figured out that you could unscrew the cap with needle nose pliers.
That gave me the idea that maybe the switch was on too tight. I backed it out half a turn and BINGO it works perfect.:thumbsup:

During all this the Threads seemed VERY dry and quite dirty, so I cleaned and lubed them. THEY WHERE FILTHY.

The light works fine now and I'm very happy with the beam (color shape and throw) and the control ring (a bit stiff). I'm runing it on a 16340 and it's great, the Low is SUPER low and the high is definitely blinding.

I guess I just expected better finish (clean lubed threads) and QC from what I've heard about sunwayman. My unboxing experience was WAY below a Fenix, more on par with a XXXXfire :sigh:

Maybe I'm being a flashlight noob, any opinions?
Also whilst the momentary on is working ok, am I correct in thinking that if I back out the switch a bit more it'll be a bit longer before the "click" (full on) ? could this cause problems?


----------



## turboBB (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your negative experience. I'd recommend supplying this feedback to SWM.

As for "backing out the switch" by loosening the tailcap button retainer ring, I wouldn't recommend it since then the ring might be too loose and come apart easily. Besides the switch is a fixed length so as long as the rubber/metal cover is not already depressing it, there is no additional engagement depth to be gained.

Hope that helps.

Tim


----------



## Ualnosaj (Jul 12, 2012)

If your switch sticks and/or your clip doesn't have two triangle cutouts, it's an old version unfortunately.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## benji.hi (Jul 13, 2012)

Thx for the reply's guys.
*Ualnosaj* my clip does have the two triangle cut outs.
The clip is another (very minor gripe) I find it's not "tight" enough in that it doesn't grip as much as one that contact the tube in the default position. I'm waiting to see if I get used to it (it does probably wear my clothes less like this). If not I'll bend it in a bit.
I'll throw in a little praise though : the anodizing is top of the line, beautifully done.


----------



## hawk45 (Jul 19, 2012)

What is your preferred battery to run (outside of using a bored out extender and the 17670)? Got one on the way including extender!!


----------



## turboBB (Jul 19, 2012)

w/AA ext. I use an AW14500 and without then an AW16340. Also, I think you meant 17500 and not 17670 (although that *could* be possible w/two bored extenders...). Congrats on the pick up and do post your impressions when you receive it.


----------



## hawk45 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Turbo! I'll make sure to give impressions.. wonder if they will be good??!!


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Great light, just got mine last week and brought it camping already. The beam is great for lighting things up, kinda wished it came in neutral white or a high CRI version though.

Two comments though, I brought it swimming with me yesterday and there was water sloshing around in the head ~15 minutes in (light still works). Hopefully it's just because the o-ring in the head was dry. Just check to make sure everything is well greased before taking it underwater.

The HAIII has already started wearing too, and I haven't even had it for a week (still on my first battery).

Great review Turbo!


----------



## borealis (Jul 24, 2012)

Gunner12 said:


> The beam is great for lighting things up, kinda wished it came in neutral white or a high CRI version though.


There was a limited run of V11R High CRI (see my avatar ). They sold out and show up for sale in MP every now and then. Also the standard ones can be modded.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I saw a thread about a group-buy on the high CRI ones, but it ended already. I'm thinking about modding mine, but IIRC it's a bit hard to get to the LED without the right tools.

Mine's currently still drying from yesterday's dip in the pool (I've taken out the reflector and glass already).


----------



## borealis (Jul 24, 2012)

Gunner12 said:


> Yeah, I saw a thread about a group-buy on the high CRI ones, but it ended already. I'm thinking about modding mine, but IIRC it's a bit hard to get to the LED without the right tools.
> 
> Mine's currently still drying from yesterday's dip in the pool (I've taken out the reflector and glass already).


The simplest I've found is the electrical tape method, and if that doesn't work, there are modders here with the right tools.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 24, 2012)

borealis said:


> The simplest I've found is the electrical tape method, and if that doesn't work, there are modders here with the right tools.



Thanks! I'll look into it when I get time, and maybe add some glow sheet next to the LED as well.


----------



## alex21 (Apr 8, 2013)

borealis said:


> There was a limited run of V11R High CRI (see my avatar ). They sold out and show up for sale in MP every now and then. Also the standard ones can be modded.


 That looks very cool  There would be some lumen sacrifice with the T6 v U2, also its neutral v cool, but I like it  This would also have an advantage of a lower low low? Maybe record breaking


----------



## borealis (Apr 9, 2013)

alex21 said:


> That looks very cool  There would be some lumen sacrifice with the T6 v U2, also its neutral v cool, but I like it  This would also have an advantage of a lower low low? Maybe record breaking


No. There is lumen sacrifice at the high end, not the low end. Also it is warm (3200K), not neutral. To achieve a low-low you need to mod the control ring (a few CPFers can do this work). I had my V10R modded with a 219 (neutral) and a low-low. It's visible in the dark to dark-adjusted eyes (definitely sub-lumen) and could not be any lower due to a design limitation -- if you go too low, it jumps to high (and blinds you). It's low enough; any lower and it would be useless. My QTC light (Quantum DD) has a lower low, if you want a record.


----------

